# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q4 2020/Q1 2021)



## PCGH_Raff (20. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Es wurde Zeit. Alle Grafikkarten des Jahres 2020 sind erschienen ... nur an der Lieferbarkeit hapert's. Eine Momentaufnahme.

Welche Grafikkarten nutzt ihr derzeit zum Spielen? 
Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte.
Wenn ihr gerade aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.

*2020:*
3. Quartal
2. Quartal
1. Quartal

*2019:*
4. Quartal
3. Quartal
2. Quartal
Q4 2018/Q1 2019

*2018:*
3. Quartal
2. Quartal
1. Quartal

*2017:*
Winter
Herbst
Sommer
Frühjahr

*2016:*
Winter
Sommer
April/Mai
Februar/März
Januar

*2015:*
Oktober - Dezember
Juli + August
April + Mai
März
Februar
Januar

*2014:*
Dezember
Oktober
Juli/August
Mai/Juni
März
Januar

*2013:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2012:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2011:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2010:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DIY-Junkie (20. Dezember 2020)

Kürzlich aufgerüstet auf eine RX 5700XT (vorher GTX 980). Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## KaterTom (20. Dezember 2020)

*Alt*: 2080 Ti
*Neu*: 3090
Hätte nicht unbedingt sein müssen, aber im Schnitt 20 FPS mehr und VRam im Überfluss hat mich dann doch getriggert. Und ich habe es nicht bereut!


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch die RX 580. Welche ich im nächsten Jahr durch eine RX 6600 (XT) ersetzen möchte.
Vorrausgesetzt die ist auch wirklich spürbar schneller. Ansonsten vielleicht auch eine RX 6700.
Das ist dann vom Preis abhängig. Aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht mehr als 250 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben.


----------



## Donny85 (20. Dezember 2020)

[x] 2080 Ti


----------



## audianer1990 (20. Dezember 2020)

Wenn hier wirklich jeden abstimmt dürfte GTX1060 und RX580 das Feld anführen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

audianer1990 schrieb:


> Wenn hier wirklich jeden abstimmt dürfte GTX1060 und RX580 das Feld anführen.


Allgemein glaube ich das schon. Aber nicht hier im Forum ,da hier viele Enthusiasten sind welche mehr Geld für ihr Hobby ausgeben.


----------



## ragnaro3k (20. Dezember 2020)

5700XT, reicht 2021 noch dicke für WQHD.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Dezember 2020)

Seit kurzem ist eine PowerColor RX5700XT in meinem Tower zu Hause.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Dezember 2020)

Geforce RTX 2070


----------



## Micha0208 (20. Dezember 2020)

[x] RTX 2070 Super; reicht in 1440p wohl noch gut bis zur nächsten Grafikkartengeneration Ende 2022
-> ausreichend für MS FS 2020 und Cyberpunk, was will ich mehr


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Dezember 2020)

GA102-300-A1 "Ampere"
8nm
Samsung
1725 MHz @ 850 mv


----------



## Averey (21. Dezember 2020)

[x] RTX 2080 Ti, reicht für mich gut für Ultra bis Ultra-Hoch Einstellungen für WQHD in neuen Titeln inklusive CP und da sie über mehr als ausreichend Vram verfügt, wird sie für die kommenden Jahre auch gut aufgestellt sein.


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. Dezember 2020)

Die gute, alte Vega und bin noch sehr zufrieden. Optisch für mich eine der schönsten GKs, die jemals gebaut wurde.
Gruß T.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch die RTX 2060. Bisher schlägt sich die Karte noch immer überraschend gut und mehr Leistung benötige ich derzeit eigentlich auch nicht.

Ich liebäugele allerdings einer RX 6800, dann würde die RTX 2060 einfach in den Zweitrechner weiterwandern.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Dezember 2020)

Die gute, noch viel ältere RX580  

Und meine Nitro+ ist auch ein Hingucker


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und meine Nitro+ ist auch ein Hingucker


Die habe ich auch.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2020)

Referenz 6900XT  
gerade angekommen


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2020)

Da sich die Covid19-Impfungen wohl ganz schön hinziehen und ich als nicht ü60-/ü80-Risikopatient wohl erst gegen August 2021(?!) mit meinen Injektionen bedacht werde, ist mir die Lust am Aussitzen der Grafikkartenpreise vergangen (heise vermeldet heute auch mal wieder, dass die Lage rund um die Lieferbarkeit von IT-Produkte wohl eher noch schlimmer werden wird).

Deswegen habe ich mir eine EVGA 3080 FTW3 ULTRA zugelegt.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Referenz 6900XT
> gerade angekommen



Als ich die bei Alternate sah, waren bereits alle reserviert. -.-


----------



## Deludrian (21. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell noch die gute ROG Strix 980Ti   
Sobald endlich angekommen, werde ich dann aber mit einer ROG Strix 3080 nachziehen


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2020)

*Eine RX5700 verbaut auf einer MSI Gaming X.*
Anfang vom Jahr war es noch die RX470 (Sapphire Nitro+ ) - der Sprung auf die 5700er war mehr als merkbar und wird für mich auch noch ne weile reichen.


----------



## nevs2k (21. Dezember 2020)

[x] Radeon RX 6800

Das Referenzdesign ist optisch wie haptisch echt top und AMD diesmal wirklich gut gelungen. Die Leistungssteigerung zur vorherigen Radeon VII ist definitiv spürbar 

Allerdings war´s diesmal echt ein K(r)ampf, überhaupt an einen solchen RDNA2 Pixelschubser ranzukommen, natürlich nur einhergehend mit einem Preisaufschlag über UVP, versteht sich.

Die immer noch schlechte Verfügbarkeit und die aktuell aufgerufenen, absurd erhöhten Preise sind allerdings


----------



## Bariphone (21. Dezember 2020)

[x] Radeon VII

ja die gute Vega 20 auch mit dem Stockkühler geht das ganze leise und effizient wenn man weiß welche Regler das Teil braucht.
Bin zufrieden und mittlerweile ist alles unter 16GB Vram irgendwie wie ein halb gegessenes Schnitzel.


----------



## Darknesss (22. Dezember 2020)

[X] RX570
Notgedrungen weils die alte 5700XT nicht mehr gibt und Nachschub derzeit nur zu Wucherpreisen verfügbar ist.


----------



## belle (22. Dezember 2020)

[x]GTX 1070 (Asus RoG Strix)
In den letzten Wochen gingen aus Interesse am Marktgeschehen beobachtete GTX 1070 Grafikkarten für 220€ auf eBay weg, die teils schon 4 Jahre alt waren.
Ich habe bei einer 2 Jahre alten 1070 bis 155€ mitgeboten und nun habe ich seit langem doch mal wieder eine Nvidia.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Dezember 2020)

[X] Heute wird meine 6900 XT Speedster MERC 319 ankommen. 

edit: Isse da.


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2020)

Mit meiner Geforce RTX 3080 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Freue mich das ich so ziemlich am Anfang eine bekommen konnte.


----------



## matti30 (23. Dezember 2020)

mit ner 3070 aktuell, wenn ich aber im Stepup dran bin, kommt ne 3080 FTW3 Ultra


----------



## User-22949 (23. Dezember 2020)

Gerade aufgerüstet von einer ASUS 980Ti auf eine ASUS TUF GeForce RTX3090 GAMING OC .


----------



## JAG-7 (23. Dezember 2020)

Warte immernoch auf meine, Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10G
die ich am 17.09.20  gekauft habe


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Dezember 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> *Alt*: 2080 Ti
> *Neu*: 3090
> Hätte nicht unbedingt sein müssen, aber im Schnitt 20 FPS mehr und VRam im Überfluss hat mich dann doch getriggert. Und ich habe es nicht bereut!


Bei mir das selbe.
Und vermutlich ab 28.12. dann auch endlich Wassergekühlt.


----------



## Traylite (23. Dezember 2020)

28.12 kommt eine Gigabyte Radeon RX6900XT
ersetzt wird eine GTX1070


----------



## T-MAXX (23. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch die Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB.
Die schluckt immer noch jedes Spiel in 2k locker weg.
Bleibt auch weiterhin drin.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (23. Dezember 2020)

AMD RX 5700 👍


----------



## ReVan1199 (23. Dezember 2020)

Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> AMD RX 5700 👍


Bei mir das selbe. 

Eigentlich hatte ich vor gehabt dieses Jahr zu aktualisieren, aber bei den Preisen ist mir das Geld dafür zu schade. Selbst die UVP für eine RTX 3070 mit 8GB VRAM ist zu teuer und eine RX 6800 mit 560€ ist auch zu viel des Guten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2020)

Aorus Xtreme 1080 ti

Und das Baby surrt und schnurrt immer noch wie an Tag 1 

Irgendwann im Laufe des nächsten Jahres, sofern der Markt und die Welt sich hoffentlich entspannt hat, wird dann wahrscheinlich aufgerüstet.


----------



## JahJah192 (23. Dezember 2020)

vor einigen Wochen von meiner treuen alten 2080ti zur 3090 umgesattelt, Team BFGPU


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Dezember 2020)

3080 TUF OC.   



> Geforce RTX 3090 (3.95%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui ...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. Dezember 2020)

Hätte ja gerne auf eine RX 6800 XT aufgerüstet, aber inzwischen habe ich die Nase voll von AMD. Nichts ist lieferbar und wenn, dann zu Preisen, die nicht mal mehr als schlechter Witz durchgehen können. Ich nutze meine 2080 Ti jetzt einfach so lange weiter, bis es was gescheites mit viel Speicher von Nvidia gibt, was nicht mehrere Monatsgehälter kostet.


----------



## matt1314 (23. Dezember 2020)

Hab meinen Gaming PC mit einer 2080 Ti zwar bereits im März zusammengebastelt, Anfang Dezember aber mal just for fun auf die Jagd nach einer 3090 begeben und Glück gehabt, eine der besten 3090er Karten für einen guten, nicht allzu erhöhten Preis erhaschen zu können. Jetzt ist meine Sucht nach neuer Hardware (besonders nach GPUs) für mehrere Jahre gestillt und dann werden wir weitersehen, was Intel und NVIDIA so bringen.


----------



## Firestar81 (23. Dezember 2020)

Naja die neuen Grafikkarten können ja gar nicht so schlecht verfügbar sein,wenn die meisten auf einer 3090 zocken.So wie ich.


----------



## Monkkey (23. Dezember 2020)

Hab ne XFX RX 5700XT mit nem Alphacool Waterblock... Wird für WQHD noch 2 Jahre reichen.


----------



## rotmilan (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe seit 2017 eine MSI GTX 1080 TI  mit EKWB Wasserblock.


----------



## hanfi104 (24. Dezember 2020)

Momentan eine RX480 und das wohl noch bis Frühling?
Für Rimworld reichts


----------



## JanPF82 (24. Dezember 2020)

Moin  
Also wenn ich mir die Leistung meiner MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, Werkseinstellungen, in Watch Dogs Legion und Cyberpunk 2077 auf WQHD, alle Regler am Anschlag, so ansehe, dann habe ich vorläufig zumindest keinen Anreiz aufzurüsten.
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob AMD die DXR-Leistung seiner 6000er Serie noch Softwareseitig aufbohren kann und die kommenden Spiele dadurch ggf. doch etwas leistungshungriger werden. Aber selbst wenn, dann tendiere ich derzeit dazu auf die RTX 4000er Reihe zu warten und mir dann; je nach Leistung der Karten; dann ein komplett neues 4k oder 5k Gaming-System mit Custom-WaKü bei Caseking zu bestellen.
Aber bis dahin bin ich vollauf zufrieden mit meinem derzeitigen Setup und bin echt froh, daß ich so viel Geld investiert habe, denn der PC spielt noch problemlos im oberen Drittel mit.
MfG


----------



## ploedman (24. Dezember 2020)

Das soviel Leute eine RTX 3090 besitzen hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## bofri (24. Dezember 2020)

krass, dass (zumindest nach aktuellem Stand) eine >1500€ Karte hier klar vorne ist. Verrückte Welt


----------



## Bandit3644 (24. Dezember 2020)

Seit Release ne Asus 3080 TUF Gaming zum UVP bekommen und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Doitschland (24. Dezember 2020)

Firestar81 schrieb:


> Naja die neuen Grafikkarten können ja gar nicht so schlecht verfügbar sein,wenn die meisten auf einer 3090 zocken.So wie ich.



Man muss immer bedenken, dass wir uns hier in einem Hardware Forum befinden, wo sich viele Enthusiasten rumtreiben. Die 23 RTX 3090 Besitzer (+Dunkelziffer der unbeteiligten) sind null repräsentativ für den gesamten Markt und von guter Verfügbarkeit kann man nur aufgrund dessen auch nicht schließen (Verfügbarkeits ist ja weiterhin eh schlecht).


----------



## kanute94  (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab im November von einer 1080 auf eine 3090 geupgradet. Wirtschaftlich war es absolut nicht sinnvoll. Aber ich wollte eine aktuelle Highend Karte mit Raytracing für Cyberpunk und co. Da war die 3090fe halt die winzig verfügbare Karte. 🤷🏼‍♂
Und so wird es denke ich einigen 3099 Besitzern gehen 😄


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

Die Datenbank für die man zumindest einen CPU-Z Auszug vorlegen muss sagt die RX5700XT ist am weitesten verbreitet:





						HardwareData: Marktanteile für CPU/GPU
					

PCGH führt Umfragen bei seiner Community durch und präsentiert hier die Ergebnisse aus dem Vormonat. So ergeben sich unter anderem CPU- und GPU-Marktanteile in einer High-End-Community.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Die 3090 ist hier zwar tatsächlich nicht schwach vertreten, aber die aktuellen Anteile in der Umfrage passen so sicher nicht.
@PCGH_Raff warum gibt es die Umfragen überhaupt noch? Zams Datenbank sammelt doch alle Infos bereits und lässt sich sicher auch Quartalsweise auswerten.


----------



## floppyexe (24. Dezember 2020)

6.8kxt


----------



## User-22949 (24. Dezember 2020)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Immer noch die Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB.
> Die schluckt immer noch jedes Spiel in 2k locker weg.
> Bleibt auch weiterhin drin.


Schicke Karte.
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch eine 980Ti für WQHD. Ist ja die kleine Schwester. Die kam schon ordentlich ins schwitzen um bei Modern Warfare/Warzone  konstant 60 Frames zu liefern. VRam war auch komplett am Anschlag.
Jetzt für die hoffentlich nächsten 5 Jahre eine 3090.


----------



## Kitty26 (24. Dezember 2020)

Von Anfang an die Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Edition, als sie gerade erhältlich war. 
2x bekam sie eine neue Wärmeleitpaste wegen höhere Temperatur, beim 1x ist die leichtcremige Wärmeleitpaste nach Monaten verlaufen + Temperatur stieg und beim 2x mit einer sehr guten dickflüssigen Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste ist bis jetzt alles ok und kühl + hoher Takt. 
Ich spiele sowieso auf FullHD und Raytracing mit DLSS 2.0 läuft gut. 
(Bright Memory: Infinite Ray Tracing Benchmark noch mit 64 FPS ( FullHD + RTX sehr hoch + DLSS 2.0 Quality)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff warum gibt es die Umfragen überhaupt noch? Zams Datenbank sammelt doch alle Infos bereits und lässt sich sicher auch Quartalsweise auswerten.


Da hätte ich andere fragen... Wie viele nutzen dieses PCGH_Data, werden diese Daten Quartalsweise automatisch gelöscht und müssen von den Leuten erneut geladen werden?


----------



## Pinata_of_death (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde gerne mein R9 290  ersetzen, eine 6800 xt oder so, aber zum UVP ist nix zu bekommen ....3090 wäre technisch toll aber bin nicht bereit so viel Geld auszugeben ... Total irre die Preise


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Da hätte ich andere fragen... Wie viele nutzen dieses PCGH_Data, werden diese Daten Quartalsweise automatisch gelöscht und müssen von den Leuten erneut geladen werden?


Es wird monatlich abgefragt ob die Daten noch aktuell sind. Daten die (durch einen einfachen Klick) bestätigt werden bleiben In der Wertung, unbestätigte fliegen raus.
Wenn die Nutzung zu gering ist kann man ja das System auf der Main nochmal bewerben wie hier mit der Umfrage geschehen, aber so haben wir irgendwie zwei Dinge für das Selbe.


----------



## schraube81 (24. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Referenz 6900XT
> gerade angekommen


Meine hab ich auch seit Montag. Ersetzt bei mir ne Vega 64 Rog Strix...


----------



## lordxeen (24. Dezember 2020)

Weiter 1070, die ich zu Jahresbeginn günstig erstanden habe.bei den aktuellen Preisen wird sie auch noch ne ganze Weile durchhalten müssen


----------



## schnitzelguy (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ne Sapphire RX 470 mit 8GB.
Hat mir bald 4 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es wird monatlich abgefragt ob die Daten noch aktuell sind. Daten die (durch einen einfachen Klick) bestätigt werden bleiben In der Wertung, unbestätigte fliegen raus.


Ahh ok, das finde ich gut.
Ich hatte befürchtet das dies einfach gespeichert bleibt, irgendwann Hardware gezählt wird ist die uralt ist 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Nutzung zu gering ist kann man ja das System auf der Main nochmal bewerben wie hier mit der Umfrage geschehen, aber so haben wir irgendwie zwei Dinge für das Selbe.


Es kommt wohl darauf an wie gut das aufgenommen wird, also was am ende besser für die Leute ist.
Darum auch die Frage, wie viele Leute das neue System überhaupt nutzen.

Ich bin da eher zurückhaltend, da ich das in meiner Signatur viel ausführlicher anführen kann.
Ja klar, das nutzt PCGH selbst jetzt nur sehr wenig bis gar nichts, aber das ist mir doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## Beavis99 (24. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch die 2080Ti, war 2019 der Beste Kauf für 800€ gebraucht.
Daher kann ich dem Jagen nach RTX3xxx beruhigt zusehen und schlage zu sobald es die 3080Ti in lieferbar und bezahlbar gibt.
Dauert also noch


----------



## Johnny05 (24. Dezember 2020)

Bei  mir läuft immer noch meine Sapphire 5700 XT mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Umbau . Sollte eigentlich durch eine Radeon 6800 XT ersetzt werden . Sollte .... wird wohl  irgendwann 2021 soweit sein . 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## BigT72 (24. Dezember 2020)

von RX 590 8GB Red Devil auf eine RX 6800 XT 16GB  Red Devil Limited Edition update gemacht.


----------



## Stefan_96 (24. Dezember 2020)

Seit einem Jahr [X] RX 5700 auf einer MSI Gaming X 😍

Mit XT-Bios Flash + OC 2100/1850 @ Platz 2 Timespy Extreme RX5700 GPU Score.
Aus einer 300€ Karte das maximale rausgeholt - was will man aus P/L Sicht mehr?

Karte bleibt bis auf Weiteres für WQHD und meine zwei gespielten Games BF5 & MS Flugsimulator. 

VG Stefan


----------



## Autoquad_Plus (24. Dezember 2020)

Meine Vega 56 tut es dieses Jahr wohl noch.
Vielleicht hole ich mir eine RX 6700XT oder eine 6800 im Abverkauf

Wenn nicht ist auch egal dann halt eine 7700XT

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Xzellenz (24. Dezember 2020)

2080 Ti hier. Wird wohl auch noch ne Weile in Benutzung sein. Ein Upgrade zu Ampere oder RDNA2 macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, selbst dann wenn sie zu humanen Preisen verfügbar wären. Die Leistung wird für alle kommenden Spiele der Generation noch locker in WQHD + Ultra ausreichen.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (24. Dezember 2020)

Seit knapp einer Woche die 6800 non XT.

Wollte ja ursprünglich die 6900XT, die konnte ich aber trotz botting und F5 Spammens leider nicht ergattern.

Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch mit der "kleinen" Big Navi zufrieden da die in meinem Case den Vorteil hat, dass ich die 2 Noctuas direkt darunter nicht ausbauen muss mit der die kleine Karte zwangsbeatmet wird. Die anderen Karten wären zu Dick gewesen dafür.

Leistung reicht dafür alle male für das was ich damit zock, das fordernste ist MSFS, wo ich endlich alle Regler nach rechts drücken kann auf WQHD ohne dass es Nachladeruckler gibt. Ich bin sogar im "Leise" Preset unterwegs, da drehen die Lüfter maximal auf 41%, was fast schon Silentbetrieb ist. überhaupt nicht störend.


----------



## Teamworks (24. Dezember 2020)

[X} RTX 3090

Nachdem ich es geschafft habe eine zu bekommen, die nicht nach 40 Minuten an einem Wandlerschaden stirbt, wie die erste (war schon ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt eine bzw. zwei bekommen habe).
Nach etwas Undervolting bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit, mit den normalen 1 bis 1,1V würde ich die auf Dauer eher nicht betreiben wollen, spart man so doch ne Menge Strom und vorallem Lärm.
Danke an PCGH für den Artikel im Heft wo das erkärt wurde 

Bis Anfang des Monats war ich noch mit 2 RTX 2080Ti unterwegs.
​


----------



## Piy (24. Dezember 2020)

Vorgestern von 6850HD auf 3080 
Sehr verliebt in meine Amp Holo. ♡


----------



## cordonbleu (24. Dezember 2020)

In einem guten Monat ist die Vega 56 tatsächlich schon wieder 2 Jahre bei mir im Einsatz. Bin gespannt wie lange sie mir noch ihre Dienste leistet. Für gewöhnlich wechsel ich meine GPU so nach 3 - 4 Jahren. 


bofri schrieb:


> krass, dass (zumindest nach aktuellem Stand) eine >1500€ Karte hier klar vorne ist. Verrückte Welt


Ist halt ein Enthusiastenforum.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2020)

Piy schrieb:


> Vorgestern von 6850HD auf 3080
> Sehr verliebt in meine Amp Holo. ♡


Da hast du dann aber ein fettes Upgrade 
Respekt dass du es so lange mit der Karte ausgehalten hast.


----------



## Piy (24. Dezember 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da hast du dann aber ein fettes Upgrade
> Respekt dass du es so lange mit der Karte ausgehalten hast.


Hab ich tatsächlich gar nicht lange, hatte zwischendurch immer Laptops bzw. gar keine Gaming-Hardware und die Radeon jetzt eher als Platzhalter genutzt. :p
Aber war schon lustig, der Einbau.  Vor allem in meinem SFF.

Laptop mit APU ist übrigens deutlich angenehmer als Uralt-Graka, weil man halt alles wenigstens ruckelnd spielen kann... Aber bei Graka mit 1GB sagen einige Games schon beim Start, dass sie gar keine Lust haben...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Dezember 2020)

Immer noch die GTX1080. Diese sollte eigentlich schon lange ersetzt werden aber die 3080ti gibt's leider noch nicht.


----------



## 1337 (25. Dezember 2020)

neu: 6900 XT
alt: 6800 XT
älter: RTX 3080

Jeder neuere Schritt hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Dezember 2020)

1337 schrieb:


> neu: 6900 XT
> alt: 6800 XT
> älter: RTX 3080
> 
> Jeder neuere Schritt hat sich gelohnt


LOL. 
So "verrückt" bin ja nicht mal ich.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Dezember 2020)

Doitschland schrieb:


> Man muss immer bedenken, dass wir uns hier in einem Hardware Forum befinden, wo sich viele Enthusiasten rumtreiben. Die 23 RTX 3090 Besitzer (+Dunkelziffer der unbeteiligten) sind null repräsentativ für den gesamten Markt und von guter Verfügbarkeit kann man nur aufgrund dessen auch nicht schließen (Verfügbarkeits ist ja weiterhin eh schlecht).


Es könnte auch eine Rolle spielen, dass viele Leute auf dem Geld sitzen, das eigentlich für Urlaubsreisen in diesem Jahr vorgesehen war, welche man - bedingt durch die Pandemie - nicht antreten konnte. Für Enthusiasten liegt es dann nahe, den Zaster, auf den es ohnehin keine Zinsen gibt, in teure Hardware zu investieren - mit immerhin erlebbarem Mehrwert.

Da hat dann womöglich auch der Eine oder Andere ein High-End-Modell gekauft, der sonst eher in der (ggf. gehobenen) Mittelklasse Ausschau halten würde.


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (25. Dezember 2020)

bin auch auf die 3090 von einer 2070s und mit echt zufrieden was die Leistung angeht VR und auch 5120x2160 sind kein Problem mehr und sehen 1a aus


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es könnte auch eine Rolle spielen, dass viele Leute auf dem Geld sitzen, das eigentlich für Urlaubsreisen in diesem Jahr vorgesehen war, welche man - bedingt durch die Pandemie - nicht antreten konnte. Für Enthusiasten liegt es dann nahe, den Zaster, auf den es ohnehin keine Zinsen gibt, in teure Hardware zu investieren - mit immerhin erlebbarem Mehrwert.
> 
> Da hat dann womöglich auch der Eine oder Andere ein High-End-Modell gekauft, der sonst eher in der (ggf. gehobenen) Mittelklasse Ausschau halten würde.


würde ich so nicht sehen wenn ne 3080 zum teil 1k kostet und ich meine 3090 für 1,4k bekomme nehme ich doch die mit dem größern Vram ^^


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. Dezember 2020)

[x] Geforce RTX 2080

Warten auf die 3080TI geht weiter...


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Dezember 2020)

[x] 3090 founders 

Nachdem AMD mir keine 6800xt/6900xt Karte verkaufen wollte, wurde es halt die 3090.


----------



## deftones (25. Dezember 2020)

Leider immernoch mit einer 1050 TI, habe die während des Mingbooms geholt. Und mir gedacht bis RDNA2 muss ich überbrücken. So wie es jetzt da ich aus prinzip nicht über UVP einkaufe, wird es vermutlich dann doch noch ein halbes Jahr dauern bis was neues kommt. Vielleicht wird es ja doch wieder eine Geforce. Bin ja eigentlich AMD-Fanboy, kaufe aber nach Preis/Leistung 12 GB Videospeicher ist aber minimum. Ne RTX 3070TI mit 16 GB oder ne 6800 XT mit 16 GB das maximum. Da die RTX3080TI mit 20 GB vermutlich zu teuer ist.
Na ja hoffe mal das die 6700 mit vermutlich 12 GB oder RTX30xx mit 12 GB die Verfügbarkeit der neuen Generation verbessert. Denke 4k 144 Hz wird eher was für 2022/2023.
Für UVP würde ich ja jetzt upgraden. Aber wenn ich ein halbes Jahr auf UVP warten muss, dann kann ich auch noch ein halbes Jahr auf next GEN warten. Im Sommer brauch ich keine neue Karte, will ja jetzt zocken....


----------



## BikeRider (26. Dezember 2020)

[x] RTX 2080 - wird leider in den Tests nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Dabei ist die Karte noch gar nicht so alt.


----------



## Unfaced (26. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell eine Vega56 nitro+
Würde gern auf eine 6800xt oder 3080 aufrüsten, aber nicht bei 50% scalper Aufschlag


----------



## kampfgurke78 (27. Dezember 2020)

Asus AREZ Strix RX Vega 56 OC Gaming


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. Dezember 2020)

Bei den Preisen und der Verfügbarkeit der neusten Generationen bin ich ganz froh, vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum noch eine Geforce 2070 bekommen zu haben.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Dezember 2020)

Meistverwendete GPU die 3090 derzeit.


----------



## kio2608 (28. Dezember 2020)

seit knapp ner Woche die 3080 Suprim X von MSI


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Meistverwendete GPU die 3090 derzeit.


Na und, hast du etwa Vorurteile gegen Enthusiasten, deren Priorität anders gelagert sind als bei dir 
Dieses Jahr hat man auch viel Geld sparen können, man muss nur mal daran denken das man nicht vereisen konnte.


----------



## deltoo-3790X (29. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt schon seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr eine 5700XT und bis auf anfängliche Treiber Probleme alles super


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt seit ca. drei Wochen eine RTX 3090.
Ich bin vollauf zufrieden


----------



## psalm64 (30. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell zwar eine 1070 im System, da ich aber erst wieder (ernsthaft) anfange zu zocken, sobald mein  neues System um die 3090 fertig ist, habe ich die mal schon direkt angegeben.


----------



## Janna (30. Dezember 2020)

Habe auch eine Aorus RTX 3080.
Einige haben glaub auch weil sie keine Lust mehr hatten auf die 3080 zu warten eine 3090 gekauft. Die ist jetzt schon länger relativ gut verfügbar sofern man nicht ein bestimmtes Model haben möchte und man bereit ist den Aufpreis der Händler zu bezahlen.


----------



## Gsonz (31. Dezember 2020)

[x] GTX 1080

Immernoch eine sehr gute Karte für WQHD, der Flight Simulator läuft bei einer Mischung aus High und Ultra Settings mit 40-50 fps.
Langsam wirds aber trotzdem mal Zeit für etwas neues.


----------



## Gary94 (31. Dezember 2020)

[X] Andere oder ältere Geforce

Das ist die erste Umfrage in der die GTX 680 nicht mehr dabei ist.
Aufrüsten ist für mich schon lange überfällig, aber mit den derzeitigen Preisen werde ich wohl noch eine Weile länger aushalten müssen.


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich hab am 23.12.2020 meine 1080ti in Rente geschickt und mir ne 3080 Waterforce gegönnt. 
Geiles Teil und performt ordentlich


----------



## lord_mogul (1. Januar 2021)

Immernoch mit ner 1060 und die wird wohl auch noch ne Weile reichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2021)

GTX Titan X Maxwell SLI


----------



## Wachhund (3. Januar 2021)

Ich hab vor etwas 2 Wochen erst die Innerreichen von meinem PC ausgewechselt. (CPU, RAM, Mainboard neu gekauft)
Dabei von einer (damals als neu gekauften) GTX 1050 TI zu einer (gebrauchten) GTX 1060 gewechselt.
Die Leistung reicht derweil.


----------



## DAU_0815 (3. Januar 2021)

bofri schrieb:


> krass, dass (zumindest nach aktuellem Stand) eine >1500€ Karte hier klar vorne ist. Verrückte Welt


Das geben manche für Alufelgen aus ohne auch nur irgend einen Nutzwert.....


----------



## bofri (3. Januar 2021)

Ich verurteile es ja auch nicht, bin nur verwundert, dass es die Mehrheit ist. Normalerweise ist das immer eher die Mittelklasse Hardware. 
Btw; ich kann mich bei dem Anblick schöner Felgen oder anderer schöner Dinge erfreuen, also hat es für mich auch einen Nutzen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2021)

Die 3090 hat es mittlerweile auch auf Platz 1 in der CPU-Z basierten Statistik geschafft.





						HardwareData: Marktanteile für CPU/GPU
					

PCGH führt Umfragen bei seiner Community durch und präsentiert hier die Ergebnisse aus dem Vormonat. So ergeben sich unter anderem CPU- und GPU-Marktanteile in einer High-End-Community.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Also entweder die Leute klicken nicht nur fälschlicherweise drauf sondern fälschen auch den Tool Auszug oder es haben tatsächlich ein paar diese Karte.


----------



## derKenzo (3. Januar 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Aorus RTX 3080.
> Einige haben glaub auch weil sie keine Lust mehr hatten auf die 3080 zu warten eine 3090 gekauft. Die ist jetzt schon länger relativ gut verfügbar sofern man nicht ein bestimmtes Model haben möchte und man bereit ist den Aufpreis der Händler zu bezahlen.



RTX2070 hier, wollte ebenfalls zum Launch eine 3080 und habe bis jetzt keine bekommen und spiele tatsächlich auch mit dem Gedanken auf eine 3090 zu switchen, die bekommt man teils auch schon näher am UVP..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 3090 hat es mittlerweile auch auf Platz 1 in der CPU-Z basierten Statistik geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked sick!   Äh - eigentlich: Uns geht es ganz offensichtlich ziemlich gut, trotz aller Motzerei.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Porthos (4. Januar 2021)

Bis auf weiters ein RX 5700XT, als nächstes ist erstmal eine neue CPU fällig.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wicked sick!   Äh - eigentlich: Uns geht es ganz offensichtlich ziemlich gut, trotz aller Motzerei.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Den Reiseveranstaltern nicht und Sparstrumpf ist out. Soweit jedenfalls meine Theorie zu den vielen RTX3090, von der Verfügbarkeit der RTX3080 mal abgesehen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. Januar 2021)

[x] Andere oder ältere Geforce:
Immer noch meine Titan Xp 12 GB. Wird wohl zumindest dieses Jahr auch noch so bleiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Januar 2021)

Jetzt doch von einer 1060 6GB auf eine gebrauchte RX 5700 XT aufgerüstet. Ausschlaggebend war, dass Detroit: Become Human auf dem neuen WQHD-Monitor echt nicht mehr schön läuft. 
Dann werde ich die große "Hardwarekrise" wohl erstmal so abwettern.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Januar 2021)

Die RTX 2080 läuft für F@h und für CS.Go und Doom2016 unter Vulkan langt die iGPU.

Die gratis Version von Geforce Now ist entweder überlastet oder es sind über 200 Spieler vor mir, aktuell 499, deshalb konnte ich es noch nicht testen.


----------



## atarivcs (24. Januar 2021)

Ich bin von der GTX 1060 (6 GB) auf die RTX 3060 Ti (die ich zufällig genau im richtigen Moment bei Geizhals gesucht habe) umgestiegen. Was kann man sagen: das Teil ist echt verdammt schnell und kann natürlich Raytracing - was für mich der eigentliche Kaufgrund war. Im Betrieb ist sie auf jeden Fall lauter als die 1060 - aber ich spiele mit Kopfhörern und da fällt es dann garnicht auf.
In meinen Augen die ideale Karte derzeit - wenn man denn mal eine (zu einem erträglichen Preis) bekommt...
Soll ja in vielen Bereichen auch die 2080 schlagen können - dazu fehlt mir aber der Vergleich. 
Also lasst Euch nichts von den "...60er Karten sind doch Rotz, das holt man sich net"-Hatern sagen XD


----------



## Rechnerknecht (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo! Ich nutze eine INNO3D GEFORCE RTX 2070 X2 OC. Im Desktopbetrieb lautlos, beim Spielen, na ja, etwas lauter. Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden und werde sie auch noch eine Weile behalten, da die aktuellen Grafikkarten zur Zeit zu teuer sind.


----------



## Sebhv2032 (24. Januar 2021)

Die Liste ist schön und gut.. Leider fehlen einige Modelle..
Ich habe in Gebrauch momentan :
RX 5600XT 6GB
RX 560 4GB
RX 550 4GB
HD 6670 1GB

Neuanschaffung :
Xfx RX 6800XT wird wohl noch etliche Wochen dauern bis ich diese in der Hand halte 😂🙈🔝


----------



## Basileukum (24. Januar 2021)

Naja, wenn ich mir den Shize, die Kundenverasche ansehe, welche hier abläuft, dann bin ich froh, daß meine alte Möhre 4790k vorletztes Weihnachten noch ne 2060s spendiert bekommen hat. Hab mir schon überlegt letztes Jahr aufzurüsten, dachte dann aber: "He das tut es noch!" Und siehe da, das P/L war schon letztes Jahr im Eimer und wurde dann Ende des Jahres zum ausgewachsenen Chaos.

PS: Das ist echt kraß, wenn man mal bedenkt, daß hier die Leute sind, welche eher gerne und viel aufrüsten, sprich eine Blase, dann sind 9% Marktanteil für Team Grün nicht gerade viel. Wenn dann das ganze halbierst oder eher drittelst, um bei den normalen Zockern anzukommen, dann hat Nvidia mit seiner neuen Generation über ein Quartal nach Release erst 3% oder weniger der Spieler erreicht, während man aber auch wenig neue Karten und keine alten mehr kaufen kann! 

Geforce RTX 3090 (3.95%)
Geforce RTX 3080 (2.72%)
Geforce RTX 3070 (1.48%)
Geforce RTX 3060 Ti (0.74%)


----------



## Nuklon (24. Januar 2021)

So mal für meine 1060 GTX gestimmt. Die neuen Karten sind weder in Leistung(ohne Raytracing) noch im Stromverbrauch interessant. Dazu kommt der Wahnsinnige Preis. Selbst ne 3060 mit 175 Watt müsste schon Sprünge machen um mir meine 120W 1060 GTX nicht mehr schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## moabtu (24. Januar 2021)

Hätte mir gerne eine Custom GeForce RTX 3080 Ti geholt. Bei denn Preisen ist es eine GeForce RTX 3090 FE geworden.


----------



## Cartesius (25. Januar 2021)

Sebhv2032 schrieb:


> Die Liste ist schön und gut.. Leider fehlen einige Modelle..
> Ich habe in Gebrauch momentan :
> RX 5600XT 6GB
> RX 560 4GB
> ...



Titel der Umfrage ist ja, welche Grafikkarte man zum *spielen* nutzt. Spielst du (oder ein Familienmitglied) wirklich auf einer HD6670?

In meinem PC werkelt eine RX 570 mit 4 GB, für mein Spieleprofil zum Glück ausreichend, ein GPU-Upgrade wäre für mich persönlich aus P/L-Sicht aktuell einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (25. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mal für "Andere oder ältere Geforce GPU" gestimmt. Eine Mehrauswahl wäre aber besser. Ich nutze, wenn ich arbeiten muss, eine GT 1030. Wenn ich meine Verwandschaft besuche, habe ich dort eine HD 7950. Da ich aber aktuell mehr zu Hause bin anstatt meine Verwandten zu besuchen (vor Corona jedes Wochenende), wird eine GT 1030 mehr benutzt als die HD 7950.


----------



## ragnaro3k (25. Januar 2021)

RTX 3090 ROG Strix samt Wakü


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Januar 2021)

Würde es nicht Sinn machen die Streamingdienste (Geforce Now, Shadow, Stadia) zusätzlich zu listen?  Geforce Now hat vorübergehend meine RX 480 8GB ersetzt. Das Teil war in Anbetracht des Gebrauchtpreises einfach zu langsam. Entweder es kommt diese Jahr eine neue Karte her oder ich bleibe beim Streaming.


----------



## Arzila (25. Januar 2021)

Habe ne 1080strix eingebaut (noch) morgen oder übermorgen müsste die 6900xt Referenz kommen. Aber irgendwie schlechtes Gefühl diese Gen. Wird glaub ich im eBay landen


----------



## GamingX (26. Januar 2021)

*Aktuell 1050Ti, demnächst 3060 ohne Ti,*

*mehr als eine 3060 braucht kein Otto-Normal Verbraucher, alles darüber hinaus ist Geldverschwendung bzw. Geld verschenken.*

*ps. Ich kann mir locker eine 3090 leisten, die Leistung ist aber nicht nötig für meine Privat/Gaming-Anwendungen, von daher.*


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (1. Februar 2021)

Meine 780 Ti ist endgültig in die Kathegorie "ältere" abgerutscht. Zu Meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, ich hätte gerne eine 3000er gekauft dieses Jahr. Aber das wird wohl noch lange nichts.


----------



## Unfaced (6. Februar 2021)

seit heute eine 6900xt, im poll aber noch Vega56


----------



## l3e4st (8. Februar 2021)

Muss immer noch eine 2070 non super rocken.

Hoffe die Situation bessert sich baldigst


----------



## cordonbleu (8. Februar 2021)

l3e4st schrieb:


> Hoffe die Situation bessert sich baldigst


Träumen darf man ja


----------



## l3e4st (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gelesen das Bitcoin Schürfen bald nicht mehr mit Grafikkarten geht weil eine beliebte Währung "Etherium" jetzt dann umschaltet auf nicht Schürf Ideologie.
Zweitens sollen laute starkstrom Hochleistungsmaschinen in die verbleibenden Schürfzentren kommen und Grafikkarten schürfen komplett lächerlich werden lassen.

Das ganze soll ja schon bald sein.

Deshalb bin ich zuversichtlich das die UVP wieder kommt.

Da kommmt mir meine lieblings Szene in den Sinn.

Illusionen,  Launen der Wahrnehmung! Vorrübergehende Konstrukte eines schwächlichen menschlichen Intellekts, der verzweifelt versucht, eine Existenz zu rechtfertigen, die ohne Bedeutung oder Bestimmung ist!


----------



## Avicii (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe noch eine 5700 XT.
Zocke damit Far Cry 5 in 4K und es läuft ganz gut.


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (9. Februar 2021)

l3e4st schrieb:


> Muss immer noch eine 2070 non super rocken.
> 
> Hoffe die Situation bessert sich baldigst


Ey.
Ich hab in meinem Lappi 2x 980M.
Also Bitte. 

Im Rechner noch eine 970.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (9. Februar 2021)

RX 480 8GB
RX 5700XT 8GB
RX 6800 16GB + RX 6800 16GB

Ja, ich stehe auf AMD GPU`s


----------



## Chri996 (10. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich sollte eine RTX 3080 meine 2080 ersetzen, aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit wurde es für den Hauptrechner jetzt eine RTX3090FE🤷‍♂️
Für den Zweitrechner wurde heute eine RTX3060Ti FE bestellt, mal sehen ob mein kleiner Vierkerner diese ausbremst 😬


----------



## kmf (11. Februar 2021)

Mangels Verfügbarkeit zu UVP-Preisen beider GPU-Hersteller und deren Nichtstun bei den derzeit weit überzogenen Preisen verzichte ich bis auf weiteres auf eine neue Grafikkarte. Geht sogar soweit, dass mich die derzeitigen Modelle null interessieren - auf gut deutsch: die gehen mir am Arsch vorbei! Hoffe dass Intel hier in naher Zukunft mal so richtig kräftig durchwischt - das wünsch ich dem Raja für sein Erstlingswerk bei Intel..

Nutze 5700XT Thicc III, MSI Gaming X 1080Ti und im kleinen Rechner Vega 64 Wakü


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2021)

Du könntest den ganzen alten Krempel zu ebenfalls erhöhten Gebrauchtpreisen verkaufen ... 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du könntest den ganzen alten Krempel zu ebenfalls erhöhten Gebrauchtpreisen verkaufen ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Was sagt denn deine Glaskugel, ist der optimale Zeitpunkt schon gekommen? Hier hat sich auch einiges noch brauchbares angesammelt.^^


----------



## DaHell63 (12. Februar 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Nutze 5700XT Thicc III, MSI Gaming X 1080Ti und im kleinen Rechner Vega 64 Wakü


Ist ja nicht so, daß zukünftige Spiele nicht darauf laufen.
Momentan ist doch der haben wollen Faktor größer als die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was sagt denn deine Glaskugel, ist der optimale Zeitpunkt schon gekommen? Hier hat sich auch einiges noch brauchbares angesammelt.^^


Das kann dir niemand seriös beantworten. Wenn du mich fragst, kannst du aber noch ein paar Wochen warten. Bald kommt die RTX 3060, die sicher auch nach drei Minuten ausverkauft ist, und dann werden die Leute wohl noch etwas ausgehungerter sein als jetzt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## kmf (12. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du könntest den ganzen alten Krempel zu ebenfalls erhöhten Gebrauchtpreisen verkaufen ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Mir widerstrebt die aktuelle Lage auszunutzen und den Kram überteuert zu verkaufen - du kannst aber gerne - exklusiv für dich - alle 3 Karten haben, FP 1000€. Leg sogar noch nen Fullcover für die 1080Ti bei. Die Thicc III hat wenn's hochkommt vielleicht 10h Laufzeit aufm Buckel.


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (12. Februar 2021)

Was momentan abgeht ist echt verrückt:
Ich habe meine Sapphire VEGA56 Pulse im August 2019 neu für nur 250,00 Euro bekommen und der billigste EBAY-Preis liegt für eine Gebrauchte bei 288,00 Euro , also mehr wie ich damals bezahlt habe.
Ich dachte vor 1,5 Jahren nicht, dass meine Karte mal als Spekulationsobjekt taugt


----------



## cordonbleu (12. Februar 2021)

Ryzenfan80 schrieb:


> Ich dachte vor 1,5 Jahren nicht, dass meine Karte mal als Spekulationsobjekt taugt


Das ist wahrscheinlich gerade auch eine einmalige Situation, was Hardware angeht. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, woher plötzlich die abartige Nachfrage herkommt. Klar steigt der PC Bedarf für Homeoffice etc. massiv, aber dafür braucht man keine Gaming Grafikkarte.


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (12. Februar 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich gerade auch eine einmalige Situation, was Hardware angeht. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, woher plötzlich die abartige Nachfrage herkommt. Klar steigt der PC Bedarf für Homeoffice etc. massiv, aber dafür braucht man keine Gaming Grafikkarte.


Ich habe mir damals einen Komplettrechner zusammenstellen lassen und war bereit maximal 1.000,00 Euro (Am Ende waren es 999,60 Euro) inklusive Monitor, Tastatur und Maus hinzublättern.
Ursprünglich wollte ich eine RX590 Nitro haben, die es für ca. 220,00 Euro gab; mein PC Händler hat mir dann aber zur VEGA56 geraten, die 14% mehr FPS bietet und 39% schneller ist.

Ein paar der restlichen Teile waren Spartipps und Preis-Leistungs-Tipps von PCGH oder hatten ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von 100%:
ASRock B450 M PRO 4
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM
Crucial MX500 250 GB

Dazu noch  eine Seagate Barracuda mit 2 TB, das Sharkoon S25W, 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT, ein LG DVD Brenner, ein günstiges Tastatur- und Mausset von Logitech, Windows 10 Pro , ein TP WLAN Stick mit Antenne sowie der Iiayma G-Master G2530-HSU mit 75 Hz (der war damals eine Empfehlung von Gamestar).

Für Full HD Gaming ist diese Konfiguration immer noch mehr als genug.

Einerseits war mir klar, dass ich für weniger nix Vernünftiges uns halbwegs Zukunftssicheres bekommen würde, andererseits wollte ich aber auch nicht mehr als 1.000,00 Euro ausgeben.

Kurz nach dem Kauf habe ich mir dann noch ein Lautsprecherset von Creative Labs für -ich glaube ca. 40 Euro- gekauft

In den Onlinekonfiguratoren liegt mein System bzw. ein diesem vergleichbares momentan immer noch bei  bei ca. 1.100,00 Euro


----------



## l3e4st (12. Februar 2021)

BlauerHeinz1337 schrieb:


> Ey.
> Ich hab in meinem Lappi 2x 980M.
> Also Bitte.
> 
> Im Rechner noch eine 970.


OU Snap.
Die war ich vorher am rocken..
Wird schon !! 2022 kommt!


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (12. Februar 2021)

l3e4st schrieb:


> OU Snap.
> Die war ich vorher am rocken..
> Wird schon !! 2022 kommt!


hab aus frust 5 bestellungen gemacht 3070 und sogar eine 3080, mal gucken welche geliefert wird D:


----------



## l3e4st (13. Februar 2021)

Wow


BlauerHeinz1337 schrieb:


> hab aus frust 5 bestellungen gemacht 3070 und sogar eine 3080, mal gucken welche geliefert wird D:


Würde dir eine abkaufen und abholen xD
Vorrausgesetzt du willst nicht scaplen


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (13. Februar 2021)

l3e4st schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> Würde dir eine abkaufen und abholen xD
> Vorrausgesetzt du willst nicht scaplen


wird wahrscheinlich aber nur eine ankommen ^^'
die 80ger schonmal garnicht leider, war zuspät :/
mal sehen ob überhaupt was ankommt lol


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (13. Februar 2021)

1060 6GB
Gibt ja nix. Für ne 3070 bekomme ich nen Satz neue Zähne.


----------



## hoschi8219 (14. Februar 2021)

Die gute allte 980 ti 6gb. wollte ne 2070 super holen. aber preise sind zu hoch


----------



## aragon2000 (14. Februar 2021)

Erstaunlich, die Masse hier hat eine RTX3090. Und ich dachte schon, soviel "Verrückte" wie mich die soviel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben kanns doch kaum geben.

Vermutlich reiben sich die PC Händler sowie NVidia im Moment verwundert die Augen wie gut diese Grafikkarte für den Preis weggeht


----------



## alexq (15. Februar 2021)

Umstieg von GTX980 auf RTX 3060TI


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (16. Februar 2021)

Seit März 2020 ne RX5700XT Nitro+, hab auch überlegt auf ne neue Graka aufzurüsten. Aber bei den Preisen mach ich da sicher nicht mit. Hab mir dafür ein B550Board und nen R7 3800X gekauft. Das reicht dieses Jahr defintiv noch aus.


----------



## Uwebks (21. Februar 2021)

Hatte mir anfang letzten Jahres eine Sapphire RX 5700XT Pulse 8GB geleistet. Sie hat unverschämte 419€ gekostet.
Mein Plan war tatsächlich eine RX6800 zu holen ,da mein geliebtes Anno1800 in 2K auf 99% fährt. Ich bin aber auf gar keinen Fall bereit die aktuellen Preise zu bezahlen. Auch wenn ich jetzt für meine 5700XT mehr bekäme als sie gekostet hat. Also bleibt alles wie es ist. Die Miningfarmer und Scalper sollen zum Teufel gehen


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Februar 2021)

aragon2000 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, die Masse hier hat eine RTX3090. Und ich dachte schon, soviel "Verrückte" wie mich die soviel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben kanns doch kaum geben.
> 
> Vermutlich reiben sich die PC Händler sowie NVidia im Moment verwundert die Augen wie gut diese Grafikkarte für den Preis weggeht


Wenn man gemein ist, würde man ja behaupten, dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Leute diese Karte nicht haben, aber haben wollen


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Wenn man gemein ist, würde man ja behaupten, dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Leute diese Karte nicht haben, aber haben wollen


Wie jetzt ... Du meinst, dass ein Bruchteil der zig Gamer, die hier und anderswo um Rat beim Bau eines Gaming-PCs für maximal 500 Euro anfragen, bei einer nicht überprüfbaren Angabe in einer offenen Umfrage flunkern würden? Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ... Du meinst, dass ein Bruchteil der zig Gamer, die hier und anderswo um Rat beim Bau eines Gaming-PCs für maximal 500 Euro anfragen, bei einer nicht überprüfbaren Angabe in einer offenen Umfrage flunkern würden? Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen.


Ich zitiere mich dazu Mal selbst:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 3090 hat es mittlerweile auch auf Platz 1 in der CPU-Z basierten Statistik geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahoy (22. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich dazu Mal selbst:


Das habe ich nicht vergessen. Interessant ist, ob die Angaben der Statistik mit denen der Umfrage korrelieren. 
8,5 Prozent von 1.857 Umfrage-Teilnehmern geben an, derzeit die RTX 3090 zu nutzen
10,32 Prozent von _???_ HardwareData-Teilnehmern geben an, derzeit die RTX 3090 zu nutzen.
Das liegt jetzt prozentual nicht übermäßig weit auseinander, aber die absoluten Zahlen wären interessant.

Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass _tatsächlich_ gar nicht so Wenige die RTX 3090 erworben haben. Die ist zwar teuer, war aber 1.) nahezu immer verfügbar und viele werden 2.) einfach ihr 2020 ungenutzt gebliebens Urlaubsbudget umgewidmet haben. Beziehungsweise sich 3.) überlegt haben, dass man auch gleich richtig klotzen kann, wenn man ohnehin schon Wucherpreise zahlen muss.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht weil diejenigen die davor eine GTX1080Ti oder RTX2080Ti hatten, nicht von 11GB auf RTX3080 10GB wechseln wollten beim Vram. Sie erkannt haben das es wohl noch lange dauern wird bis eine RTX3080 mit mehr Vram kommen wird, vor allem beim Pandemie bedingten Engpass. Es war schon immer mehr ein Forum für Enthusiasten, die HighEnd Modelle waren oft ganz weit vorne oder gar an erster stelle in den Umfragen.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass _tatsächlich_ gar nicht so Wenige die RTX 3090 erworben haben. Die ist zwar teuer, war aber 1.) nahezu immer verfügbar und viele werden 2.) einfach ihr 2020 ungenutzt gebliebens Urlaubsbudget umgewidmet haben. Beziehungsweise sich 3.) überlegt haben, dass man auch gleich richtig klotzen kann, wenn man ohnehin schon Wucherpreise zahlen muss.


Das mit dem Urlaubsbudget ist sicherlich so eine Sache, aber ich kann mir einfach beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass aus diesem Teil der Welt fast jeder 10te nahezu 2000 EUR in eine Grafikkarte stecken, kann, will oder darf! Denn können ist so eine Sache, Urlaub gespart und mitunter könnte man. Will ich das? Die andere Frage, aber dann kommt ja noch darf ich das überhaupt. Denke, auch wenn es keiner zugeben wird, Frauchen wird oft auch noch ein Wort mitzureden haben. Wenn man dann das Urlaubsbudget gerecht aufteilt, mhh, wird eng! Vor allem sind ja dann bei den 10% noch mind. ein 10900k, oder ein 5900X aufwärts verbaut.

Also ich glaube die Zahlen nicht, evtl. sollte PCGH hier eine Onlinevalidierung einführen. Mittels GPU-Z sollte soetwas ja simpel umzusetzen sein, man muss ja nur den Code einfügen und schon hat man eine entsprechende Validierung. Denke, dann gehen die Zahlen ganz schnell runter.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die Zahlen nicht, evtl. sollte PCGH hier eine Onlinevalidierung einführen. Mittels GPU-Z sollte soetwas ja simpel umzusetzen sein, man muss ja nur den Code einfügen und schon hat man eine entsprechende Validierung. Denke, dann gehen die Zahlen ganz schnell runter.


Kann man die nicht ganz einfach manipulieren?
Irgendein Spaßvogel hatte hier doch eine Zeit lang 2x RTX 4090 in seiner Signatur stehen.

Von daher wohl schwierig. Andererseits kann ich auch nicht verstehen, warum man an der Stelle Fallschangaben machen sollte...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. Februar 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Denke, dann gehen die Zahlen ganz schnell runter.


Wir sind nun mal eine Community, die nach Hardware verrückt ist. Ein Ryzen 9 5900X oder Core i9-10900K ist hier nichts äußergewöhnliches, ebenso wenig wie eine RTX 3090. Bei "normalen" Menschen hingegen sieht das natürlich anders aus. Mein Vater zum Beispiel zockt fröhlich mit einem Core i5-4460 und einer GTX 970, ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Core i7-3770K und eine GTX 980 Ti. Ich bin hier, weil ich beispielsweise anders ticke, den 3770K hatte ich schon 2015 aus meinem System verbannt, weil er mir zu langsam war. Sicherlich haben aber auch einige bereits eine RTX 3090 angeklickt, in der Hoffnung, diese auch noch geliefert zu bekommen. Ansonsten trifft gerade die 3090 genau den Nerv, den diese Community ausmacht: Sie liefert die beste Leistung und holt (bislang) alles aus der Architektur heraus, es macht Spaß damit zu spielen, die Karte zu tweaken, alternative Kühllösungen auszuprobieren, optimieren, übertakten, undervolten – kurz: Das Ding macht einfach Spaß. Ein 10900K macht Spaß. Ein 5900X macht Spaß. Nichts was die Welt bräuchte, sicher, aber hier bei uns ist das Alltag.


----------



## SFT-GSG (23. Februar 2021)

Ich fände mal eine Umfrage Interesannt, zu welchen Preisen man seine Karte, CPU usw. tatsächlich gekauft hat. Da könnte man einen Überblick erhalten wie das Preisgefälle tatsächlich war/ist.



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht ganz einfach manipulieren?
> Irgendein Spaßvogel hatte hier doch eine Zeit lang 2x RTX 4090 in seiner Signatur stehen.
> 
> Von daher wohl schwierig. Andererseits kann ich auch nicht verstehen, warum man an der Stelle Fallschangaben machen sollte...


Selbst wenn man das Editieren der Hardware Signatur "verbieten" würde, irgendeiner bestellt sich eine 3090, baut Sie ein, validiert und schickt sie zurück. Das ist zwar Kindisch, aber es wäre halt möglich.

Andererseits verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Ich wüßte nicht was schlimmer ist. Jemand der so seine Signatur und vermeintlich sich selbst aufwertet, oder derjenige den das tatsächlich interessiert was sein "Nachbar" im PC hat....beides finde ich Ungesund. 



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ein 10900K macht Spaß. Ein 5900X macht Spaß. Nichts was die Welt bräuchte, sicher, aber hier bei uns ist das Alltag.


das kann man so als gutes Statement stehen lassen.


----------



## aragon2000 (24. Februar 2021)

Offiziell hat natürlich jeder seine Grafikkarte zum Releasepreis gekauft. So wie auch niemandem eine PS5 bei einem Scalper für 900€ gekauft hat. Liest man in diversen Foren gibt es nur PS5 User die sie für 499€ bekommen haben.

Aber jemand kauft das Zeug ja. Kann mir vorstellen daß das so einige gemacht haben weil sie die "Peinlichkeit" immer noch keine zu haben nicht länger ertragen haben, aber vor den Kumpels sagt man das natürlich nicht, da hat man logischerweise nur die 499€ bezahlt.

Hier allerdings eine falsche Angabe zu machen welche Karte man hat erscheint mir etwas sinnfrei, genauso wie die Signatur fälschen.  Was soll einem das bringen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2021)

Ist wohl wie mit den OC-angaben, diejenigen die ein schlechtes Stück Silizium erwischt haben werden wohl kaum kundtun wollen, dass sieht überwiegend nur bei denen die sich wundern warum nicht mehr geht, weil sie bei anderen gesehen haben das noch mehr geht, sie nicht wissen das dies nicht alle können, oder es nicht wahrhaben wollen.
So ist es wohl auch mit den Preisen, wer will schon sagen das er eine PS5 für 1000€ gekauft hat, erstens macht er sich damit nicht besonders beliebt, zweitens muss er wohl auch mit Diffamierungen rechnen, also halten sie lieber die klappe anstatt etwas dazu zu schreiben, denn es ist ja nicht so das es keine Leute gibt die es für UVP oder leicht darüber bekommen haben, für diejenigen ist das auch kein Thema, also sind sie auch still.
Zum Beispiel jemand in der Familie hat auch eine PS5 für UVP bekommen, die Person interessierte sich nach dem erhalt der Konsole nie wieder für das Thema Preis, die Person freute sich überhaupt eine bekommen zu haben, die Person treibt sich aber auch nicht in Foren herum.

Das mit den falschen angaben in einer Umfrage, halte ich auch für sehr komisch, wenn nicht sogar für total sinnlos, vor allem weil man wie hier nicht einsehen kann wer für was gestimmt hat. Also vertraue ich der Umfrage auch, dass sie überwiegend stimmt.


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Februar 2021)

Immer noch meine Sapphire RX 5700 XT mit Accelero Xtreme IV Umbau . Wie ein VW Käfer läuft und läuft und läuft ....

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## sug4r (2. März 2021)

inzwischen von der 1080 auf eine 3070 umgestiegen.


----------



## hoschi8219 (6. März 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Mangels Verfügbarkeit zu UVP-Preisen beider GPU-Hersteller und deren Nichtstun bei den derzeit weit überzogenen Preisen verzichte ich bis auf weiteres auf eine neue Grafikkarte. Geht sogar soweit, dass mich die derzeitigen Modelle null interessieren - auf gut deutsch: die gehen mir am Arsch vorbei! Hoffe dass Intel hier in naher Zukunft mal so richtig kräftig durchwischt - das wünsch ich dem Raja für sein Erstlingswerk bei Intel..
> 
> Nutze 5700XT Thicc III, MSI Gaming X 1080Ti und im kleinen Rechner Vega 64 Wakü


Sorry. Das ist jammern auf hohen niveu. Fahre noch mit einer 980 ti 6gb


----------



## Replikator84 (24. März 2021)

Hab seit letzter Woche ne AMD XFX RX 6700 XT


----------



## Ghost_of_Mars (25. März 2021)

von einer 2080 Ti auf eine 3090 umgestiegen, habe noch gutes Geld für die 2080 Ti bekommen und die 3090 nach langer Wartezeit bei EVGA zum UVP ohne absurden Händleraufschlag


----------

